# Reuseable female products



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Let me first say that this is not to red face any ladies here or anything. I'm coming at this from a 'wow, reuseable, awesome' view is what I first thought.

As I'm not female I'm not too familar with all the products and stuff. My only familiarity is with tampons as they are useful for gunshots (wound plugging), absorbing liquids (in conjuntion with first aid), and for fire starting which I have a few in my kit.

So I was checking the Google for 'gai lan freezer' wondering if that will freeze and hold well and ended up here at the second Google link when I read something about wonton soup.

Checked out the recipe then got curious to check on the blog site 'about me' and the root page. From there I flipped a few pages and found this here which I thought was cool to help the ladies save some money when mother nature rolls around. I in no way meant this to be in bad taste at all as I already stated my first thoughts was coming from the 3R's view. Reduce, Reuse, Recycle.

Thought about putting this in the joke isle but it's not a joke IMO anyways and thought to post here as it's useful.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like promo is over.

However interesting..



> Party In My Pants will last for about 75 washings or 5-7 years - whichever comes first.


Check the FAQ section. Only requirements are no bleach or hot water and you're good to rock and roll again. I thought I'd post that so you can figure out the savings for you as I have no idea how much is being used as that's dependent on the ladies out there.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Reusable pads: there are lots of them available locally (at places like Grassroots) and they're easy to make if you're into that. They also are not that absorbent, slide around, are bulky, etc. Whatever.

As for the multifarious uses of tampons, they're great for stopping nosebleeds. I've seen them used by basketball players.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I saw the good use of a pad for a piranha bite. That was hilarious. lol!

I am on the lookout for green diapers for the kiddo thanks to Neko :3


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

In one of my ENV courses last semester, the prof showed us a documentary....well, I guess it was a documentary, but regardless -- it was called No Impact Man. 

You guys should check it out if you're interested in reducing your waste production.

Note: the guy's family stopped using toilet paper too lol.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> I am on the lookout for green diapers for the kiddo thanks to Neko :3


You could do what the native people in Canada used to -- they'd carry the kid in a backpack full of dry sphagnum moss. Then again, there's what people did before disposable diapers -- cloth diapers. Just think, when your kid is in an old people's home, her disposable diapers will still be in a landfill, perfectly preserved! This assumes we aren't so desperate for fuel by then that we're mining the landfills, of course. ;-)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> I saw the good use of a pad for a piranha bite. That was hilarious. lol!
> 
> I am on the lookout for green diapers for the kiddo thanks to Neko :3


Oi. How did that diaper thing go?



> WateraDrop In one of my ENV courses last semester, the prof showed us a documentary....well, I guess it was a documentary, but regardless -- it was called No Impact Man.
> 
> You guys should check it out if you're interested in reducing your waste production.
> 
> Note: the guy's family stopped using toilet paper too lol.


I'll see if I can acquire it and check it out. I dunno about the TP thing. Reminds me of s Bob and Margret scene where Bob is out camping I think and something came up about TP and I think Bob mentioned something about TP being 'gold' out there which I think the others forgot to bring. LOL  I don't watch that show but it was a random channel flip when I saw that and had a flashback a moment ago.

Dunno if I really can be a 'no impact' man. I think I'd rather be a 'low impact' person while following the 3R's and creating stuff out of the 3R's some things like TP is not something I'd go without personally. Birch bark was -NOT- fun  when it was mentioned about 'indian tiolet' paper before a long time ago when I was camping out and such and tried that once over pulling out TP.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh lordie LOL leaf TP?!


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Aqua Neko, what is a "KIT" ? You refer to one in many many posts but I have no idea what it is. It seems to repeat regardless of context, so I am curious what you mean.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> I saw the good use of a pad for a piranha bite. That was hilarious. lol!
> 
> I am on the lookout for green diapers for the kiddo thanks to Neko :3


Trust me, gone there, done that, then goes back to using diapers. Reusable diapers don't hold well, unless you don't mind clean shit off of your furniture or carpet and just about any place your kid won't sit on.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehe Yea.. Looked into them but figured as long as the diapers go into the green bin I dont feel so bad.  Just went with regular diapers


----------

